# Ideas for a rolling wood storage bin



## ldavies (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi all,
I am looking for ideas on a design for a mobile wood storage unit. I am thinking about something on wheels that I can roll around my shop and move out out of the way when I need to. My shop is small.
Thx, Lloyd


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I saw several different versions posted here on LumberJocks. Perhaps a search of the projects will give you some ideas.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/13870


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

My shop is small too. Check out the one in my projects. It rolls and has a "porch" for small pieces of plywood.
It is 3' x 4' with the "porch". It will not accommodate large sheets of plywood or anything longer than about 6'.


----------



## ckstuart (May 23, 2009)

My lumber storage cart is 51" x 39" and 72" high. I had so many off cuts and sheet goods leaning against walls and stacked on my lumber rack that I just couldn't take it anymore. It is a skeleton frame work of mostly 2×2's, but went together quickly and saved me a lot of space. It has 3 bins for sheet goods (accommodates 2'x4', 4'x4', 4'x8') and 6bins for lumber off cuts (15", 25", 27", 28", 60", 96") I have a 9' ceiling in my shop so 8' tall lumber and ply fits vertically. Let me know if you want the Sketchup file.


----------



## ldavies (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd love the sketchup file


----------



## ckstuart (May 23, 2009)

I'm new here and don't know how I can or should post the SketchUp file. Can someone give me a hint on how to do this?


----------



## ldavies (Apr 17, 2009)

I am not sure that you can. I sent you a pm with my email address. If you could email it to me that'd be great.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

If you need a cutoff cart you may want to look at the one I built:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/13462


----------

